# Non Resident question



## Hunt'emup (Sep 13, 2004)

Can anyone help with a question I have on hunting the POST or WMA land? Can we non residents hunt a side of a pond that is not included in the posted area? I have a couple of potholes that are WMA posted on 3 sides but the east end is not covered so I am wondering if that is still huntable this weekend the 14th. Thanks for any help.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Depends. Does it fall under state land? If so, then no. If it falls on private land, then I guess you could as long as you have permission from the landowner.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is what the NDGF has to say.

_*A Nonresident May Not Hunt G&F Lands Oct. 14-20 
Nonresidents may not hunt on lands owned or leased by the North Dakota Game and Fish Department, including state wildlife management areas and Private Lands Open To Sportsmen (PLOTS), for the first week of pheasant season (October 14-20). This provision applies to all types of hunting, not just pheasants. The best way to remember this is that if the sign on an area says "North Dakota Game and Fish Department" on it anywhere, the area is closed to nonresident hunting from Oct. 14-20.

This restriction does not apply to lands owned or managed by other state agencies that may be open to hunting, such as state school lands, US Fish and Wildlife Service waterfowl production areas, other federal lands open to hunting, or to private lands not enrolled in the G&F PLOTS program. *_


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

As posted above, it is off limits.

It is the worst rule. F the non-residents. For some reason my group wants to be there that week. They are making a huge mistake. I should have stayed home. It is going to be a disaster to find places to hunt. They have no idea how much we actually hunt Plots land.

My license money goes to support that land too. Hopefully next year it will go to a state that appreciates me and the $1500 I will spend to hunt just one week.

All you residents can now flame away.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

striped1,

No flames here. Hope you enjoy your stay in ND. There are still places to hunt in ND without having access to PLOTS and G&F land. The best bet would be to spend some money on gas and do a lot of asking. It might surprize you what you will find.

The other alternative is to prostitute yourself and employ our money hungry g/o industry. There is one outfitter on this site who is on the up and up though. Strangley enough - his moniker is g/o. Send him a pm if you wish.

If you decide to go to another state next year, I hope you have an enjoyable hunting experience there also - as I know you will in ND. Good Luck!
Jim


----------



## cliffordjay (Oct 8, 2006)

I agree with you this stuff is getting out of hand. hunt here this week, hunt there next week. dont shoot two like ducks, (unless they are greasy mallards) and remember your a sinner if god forbid you shoot a mallard hen. for me i will hunt nd like i always have and that means the pothole holding the most birds. once all these so called residenant duck hunters wrecks it. we will just simply get the feds to stop sending money for there fun.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Actually I know of several situations as desribed. A slough is split by a property line, one side being enrolled in PLOTs or other state sponsored land, the other being private. Go to the game & fish site and look up the warden for the area and give him a call since he would likely be the one you would have to deal with.

For what it's worth here is the problem I see with our hunting in ND and it has little to do with NRs and I'm not so sure hunting pressure is as much of an issue as it is made to be either since I recall seeing more hunters back then than I do now (and most hunted water!!!!!). 30 years ago our waterfowl season started the first Saturday of October, Now we have a season that can start up to 2 weeks earlier than that...... a month if you figure in the early goose season. The second part of the equation is a shift in migration patterns. Not only geographically but by the calender also. Northern waterfowl used to start moving into the state pretty heavily by the middle of October. Now it is often early to mid November before that happens. Now stay with me. With the early seasons and late northern migration the flow has been disrupted. Previously the resident duck would usually hang around for a couple of weeks after season started before being "pushed" out. About the time the locals started to leave the northerns were filtering in and Wha La a steady flow of fowl. Now the locals are starting to bail out by the first week of October with few northern birds in until late October or early November. Sure you will still find pockets that will hold a steady supply of birds but the small watters don't seem to hold or draw the number of birds they have in the past. I can point you to a couple dozen sloughs that each usually held a good supply of ducks day in and day out for at least 4-5 weeks every fall.
Thos same sloughs are now hit and miss. 2 or 3 may hold a significant number of birds every 7th or 10th day. I remember major flights of geese taking 3 sometimes 4 weekends to get through the state. Now it is not uncommon to get a major push that barely lasts a week. By the time you hear about it it is done. This all took place when there were a lot less birds than there are now. Times have changed.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

If you don't like the imposed limit restrictions, there are other states in the central flyway you could try. But for now, ND, SD, Wy, Kansas, and Texas are all under the same restrictions. The argument about federal $$ being sent here doesn't fly when it comes to state managed land so give that notion up. Finally your jealousy of our way of looking out for our own residents is admirable, amusing, but admirable.


----------



## Hunt'emup (Sep 13, 2004)

I did not mean to start a res/non-res discussion as I am from MN and understand about what we also do to make people jump through hoops to enjoy our outdoors. Not a real big deal to me as I have been treated very fairly by all of the residents I have asked for permission to hunt and that is all I can ask. Bob, I had read that as well but I needed clarification and will try to get a hold of a local warden as again, 3 sides of a pond I have hunted in the past is posted NDWMA but the east end is on non-posted private land so I am a little fuzzy on the "posted anywhere" line in that description. Thanks everyone for your help and good luck hunting!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

cliffordjay said:


> I agree with you this stuff is getting out of hand. hunt here this week, hunt there next week. dont shoot two like ducks, (unless they are greasy mallards) and remember your a sinner if god forbid you shoot a mallard hen. for me i will hunt nd like i always have and that means the pothole holding the most birds. once all these so called residenant duck hunters wrecks it. we will just simply get the feds to stop sending money for there fun.


 :eyeroll: 
What a joke. I'm sorry if it is hard for your dense mind to understand that the regulations are put in place for conservation reasons. Is it really that hard to not shoot more then one Can or Pin, I suppose their future doesn't matter to you since you "just set up at whatever pothole has the most birds" and blast away at whatever comes your way. Nobody said you are a sinner for shooting hens, but if you give a **** about duck numbers like your greed shows you obviously do maybe you should learn how to ID ducks and shoot accordingly.

If ND non res regs are so bad why dont you put yourself in the LOTTERY for SD licenses. I have hunted a lot in ND the last two years and hunted a WMD once. I haven't been turned down by a landowner yet this year and I have asked on twice as many spots as I have actually hunted. What is so hard about hunting private land for a weekend? Are you worried the friendly people of rural ND will realize you are a greedy ahole when asking permission?

Its ****ty attitudes like this that make me embarrassed to have MN plates on my truck when hunting ND.

P.S. Sorry Chris and mods for the drama, but lets face it, it brings attention to the board.


----------



## jblabsnduck (Mar 15, 2006)

Talk about a sh^tty attitude.
Relaxe USA.
The guy was just pointing out his view.
I also don't like the non-res rule about having to be on private land for that week. BUT I don't care since all the land owners we spoke with gave us permission when we go back.
We found a couple honey holes that are public but like the rules say, we can't hunt them till saturday.(the 21st)

Besides with the cold weather coming in I am hoping for a push of snow geese. Would love nothing more than to get into them while field hunting that friday.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> P.S. Sorry Chris and mods for the drama, but lets face it, it brings attention to the board.


Somre people are looking for drama so the best thing to do is not respond.


----------



## deadduck6 (Oct 3, 2006)

i have agree with jhegg on this.ive hunted N.D. for five years now,and in those five years i have never been turned down to hunt.as long as you stop and get permission.everyone outthere is super friendly.one farmer invited me in for a cup of coffee.the hard part is finding the land owner,most of them farm and are generally in the fields.as far as spending 1500 dollars,i drive from ohio and with lic.,gas ,food.etc i spend around 600 dollars.its a great state to spend the week with friends and we usually meet new friends while we are there.

dd6


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

deadduck6 said:


> as far as spending 1500 dollars,i drive from ohio and with lic.,gas ,food.etc i spend around 600 dollars.its a great state to spend the week with friends and we usually meet new friends while we are there.
> 
> dd6


lol, ya me too....from mid-michigan and 2 of us spent $550 each for 6 day trip. And that was overdoing the diner each day.


----------

